# Craftsman Metal Lathe - $350 (West sacramento, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Dec 17, 2019)

Craftsman Metal Lathe
					

I have an old craftsman metal lathe with stand attached. Haven’t had time to clean it up. Need it gone. Motors turn over. Everything moves freely. The power cord needs to be changed out before...



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 17, 2019)

That seems like a diamond in the rough!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 17, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> That seems like a diamond in the rough!



Kind of what I thought. It's only a Craftsman, but it looks like at least a 12x36, maybe even bigger.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 17, 2019)

Some interior designer is going to buy it for the legs and toss the machine.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 17, 2019)

For comparison purposes have a look at this.
1952 Craftsman Atlas built 12 inch. Owner is asking $1200. Located in McMinnville OR
From the seller "The bed is precision ground far better than the factory did. The saddles were also ground where they fit the bed whereas Atlas only gang mill cut these surfaces. Also has new spindle bearings."


----------



## eeler1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Dang, it's about a mile from my house and I have $350 in my wallet.  Don't want it, don't need it, don't have room for it, but sure hard to pass up.


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 17, 2019)

eeler1 said:


> Dang, it's about a mile from my house and I have $350 in my wallet.  Don't want it, don't need it, don't have room for it, but sure hard to pass up.



That is where I was last week when I saw one for $300 in Santa Rosa. I sure was glad when the ad was gone by the next morning.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 17, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> For comparison purposes have a look at this.
> 1952 Craftsman Atlas built 12 inch. Owner is asking $1200. Located in McMinnville OR
> From the seller "The bed is precision ground far better than the factory did. The saddles were also ground where they fit the bed whereas Atlas only gang mill cut these surfaces. Also has new spindle bearings."
> View attachment 308078


And look to the left of the specimen, there's a cover and maybe a motor mount for another SB or Logan.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 17, 2019)

The seller also has a 6” Craftsman that he uncrated. 
It’s is quite literally brand new. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 17, 2019)

Aaron_W said:


> That is where I was last week when I saw one for $300 in Santa Rosa. I sure was glad when the ad was gone by the next morning.



Want to get it and ship it to me? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 17, 2019)

eeler1 said:


> Dang, it's about a mile from my house and I have $350 in my wallet. Don't want it, don't need it, don't have room for it, but sure hard to pass up.



I’m very tempted by it. 
Would cost me a fortune to get it to Canada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 17, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> I’m very tempted by it.
> Would cost me a fortune to get it to Canada.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you have Fastenol up there? I understand they offer quite reasonable shipping store to store, you get it to one and they ship to another.

If you are serious there are quite a few forum members in the general area so somebody might be willing to help you get it to a shipper.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 17, 2019)

We do have Fastenal stores. One in my city in fact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 17, 2019)

We do have Fastenal stores. One in my city in fact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

